

Apple's iPad Versus Stone Tablet - metaforth
http://i.imgur.com/5vREa.png

======
lingrush
Given the choice, I'd probably take the Rosetta Stone. If I'm actually
supposed to _use_ it (instead of say, becoming independently wealthy by
selling it), I think I'd prefer the iPad despite the convincing implication
that it has equal utility to a stone tablet.

Actually wait, I'll have to think about it. Who needs a touch screen if you
have _multitasking_?

------
headShrinker
Go buy a Kindle.

